# Rumors: Knicks/Lakers- Cavs/Knicks



## frank9007 (Jul 4, 2006)

Here is the inside scoop. 

The Knicks and Lakers are talking about a deal centered around Lamar Odom and Channing Frye. Both teams have been in talks ever since last season. 

Reports are that Zeke is not to fond of trading Frye, but he loves Lamar as do 29 other gm's in the NBA. 

The Lakers love Frye and his potential, but also are strongly interested in point guard Steve Francis. 

Zeke turned down the deal last season, because he asked for Center prospect Andrew Bynum as part of any Frye for Odom package.

Frye has been working outm and has added 15 to 20 puunds of muscle.

The talks have gotten more serious now with Lamar Odom's tragic event. Odom would like to return home to New York and be with his family.

Bynum has alot of potential, but LA seems to think Frye is the real deal.

The latest is that Zeke according to reports has offered Frye and Francis for Odom and Bynum. 

Talks broke off last time for Bynum, but this time LA is thinking about it. 

============================================================

Here is another rumor but this one dependant on the Laker deal. Zeke is waiting to see if the Lakers deal can get done or not. 

It's involving the Cavs/Knicks 

The Cavs and Knicks are talking about a deal that would send guard Larry Hughes and via (S&T) Drew Gooden, Ira Newble in exchange for Steve Francis and (S&T) Jakie Butler.

The source also reported numerous NBA deals in the past. 

Also look for the Hornet/Bull deal to get done any moment, and look for Joel Prizbilla to sign with the Detroit Pistons aswell. 

Also Bonzi Wells has an eye for the Pacers and Pistons, and is not to fond of the Kings for low balling him.

I will post more info if I get more.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

link?


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

dannyM said:


> link?


I said the same thing on the Knicks board danny, no link=fishy.


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

sounds like BS and I most certainly hope it is.


----------



## West44 (Jun 29, 2005)

I read the same thing this morning - think it was hoopshype.

Lamar wants to go home. 

I guess it all comes down to what they see in Bynum's development.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

West44 said:


> I read the same thing this morning - think it was hoopshype.
> 
> Lamar wants to go home.
> 
> I guess it all comes down to what they see in Bynum's development.


This is a very fair deal as it helps both squads.Trade probably has legs..Whats the Laker fans perspective??


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

There is no way this trade is happening. Frye is about as good as Odom is but the Lakers are forced to take on Francis and on top of that have to give up Bynum. :dead:


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

I really do like Frye, however, giving up Odom and Bynum in the same deal? psssh..


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I don't think I like the trade. Frye and Bynum are both centers drafted in the same season, yet Frye was drafted only two spots ahead of Bynum, has Frye shown that he is going to be that much better? Meanwhile Francis was traded for Ariza and an expiring contract. A package of Vlade, George and Medvedenko probably could of gotten it done as well.

Plus, Lamar is the best player in the trade. He's better than Francis and better than Frye or Bynum will ever be.

I think people need to end the Odom rumors, the only way I see him going is for Garnett.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i dont think we're anything near that stupid.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

frank9007 said:


> Here is the inside scoop.
> 
> The Knicks and Lakers are talking about a deal centered around Lamar Odom and Channing Frye. Both teams have been in talks ever since last season.
> 
> ...



Emplay is that you?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

This is beyond ridiculous. Phil would never coach Steve Francis.

And I'm thinking about locking this thread. This crowd does not take kindly to "insiders". Ask emplay


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

I don't like the deal at all, but I can see it happening, since it would benefit Odom going to New York.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> This is beyond ridiculous. Phil would never coach Steve Francis.
> 
> *And I'm thinking about locking this thread.* This crowd does not take kindly to "insiders". Ask emplay


please do. dont think there more to discuss. IMO simply a ridiculous trade proposal.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i dont see why you'd need to lock the thread, even though the rumor is ridiculous.

it could make sense though i guess, especially since we got radmonivic... but i dont believe our organization is this stupid. phil certainly wouldn't allow for us to get francis + frye for odom.


----------



## Big J (Jul 29, 2005)

Well to be totally honest, I havent seen Bynum play that much, and I'm not a fan of Lamar Odom... never have been. Steve Francis is an all-star caliber player, and Channing Frye has already show good potential. Even if this is just rumor, I like the trade. The Lakers need help, and Odom only averaged 14.8 points, 9.2 rebounds, 5.5 assists, and 40.3 minutes per game in his 7th NBA season. Channing Frye averaged 12.3 points, 5.8 rebounds, and almost 1 assist per game in only 24.2 minutes per game in his FIRST season of the NBA. Odom wont get much better, while Frye will only get better as he gains experience. 

Now we factor in Steve Francis. Although he only averaged 14.4 points, 4.1 rebounds, and 4.9 assists per game last year, this is a man that has a career average of 19 points, 5.8 rebounds, and 6.3 assists per game. Not too many gaurds can say that. I think he just slacked off cause he hasn't been on the right team. If he goes to Lakers, I see him averaging like 18.5 points, 5.3 rebounds, and 7 assists per game. Now I dont know much about Bynum, so I cant make a point there...

Still a starting five of:

Steve Francis
Kobe Bryant
Vladamir Radmonovic
Channing Frye
Chris Mihm

with Luke Walton, Kwame Brown, and Smush Parker coming off the bench - makes for a much better team than they had last year! IMO anyway.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Steve Francis?



OMG LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOllllolololOLOLOLOLOLO....lololoLLLLOLOLOL.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

please, people need to stop looking at stats. if you do, stop just looking at points.

you forget to mention a few things. lamar started showing vast improvement in the 2nd half of the season, many people are excited about what he can do in this sytem. you also forget that even at small forward, he has been our best and most consistent rebounder... while also the person who dished out the most assists on this team.

you forget to also mention that steve francis is not the type of player to attune his game to a team's best interest (i dont know if it's because he's selfish or he just doesn't have the bball IQ). channing frye sounds like a nice player, but he's just not proven enough. what's the point in risking it, esepcially when you have lamar odom (our best rebounder/passer) whose shown signs of brilliance in our system?

it really irks me when people link stats to effectiveness. seriously, i don't mean to be rude, but people with low basketball IQ look and stats and put too much focus on that.


----------



## Kyle (Jul 1, 2003)

Odom is one of our main options when it comes playoff time. What he can do in the post is a big key for us. I don't see us shipping him off for Frye.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i forgot to mention that odom is also our ball handler/pg too... you think radmonivic or frye could handle/distribute like odom? sorry, i don't think so. hell, even smush or vujacic can't handle and distribute teh ball like lamar.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Jamel Irief said:


> I think people need to end the Odom rumors, the only way I see him going is for Garnett.


I don't know how many times I said this. Lamar is not going anywere for anything less than a superstar. Frye and Steve certainly do not meet that criteria


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Why are we bringing the idea of trading Lamar? He isn't going anywhere. As long as Phil is our coach, the players I don't see moving are:

Lamar, Luke, Kobe, Bynum, Kwame


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Big J said:


> Well to be totally honest, I havent seen Bynum play that much, and I'm not a fan of Lamar Odom... never have been. Steve Francis is an all-star caliber player, and Channing Frye has already show good potential. Even if this is just rumor, I like the trade. The Lakers need help, and Odom only averaged 14.8 points, 9.2 rebounds, 5.5 assists, and 40.3 minutes per game in his 7th NBA season. Channing Frye averaged 12.3 points, 5.8 rebounds, and almost 1 assist per game in only 24.2 minutes per game in his FIRST season of the NBA. Odom wont get much better, while Frye will only get better as he gains experience.
> 
> Now we factor in Steve Francis. Although he only averaged 14.4 points, 4.1 rebounds, and 4.9 assists per game last year, this is a man that has a career average of 19 points, 5.8 rebounds, and 6.3 assists per game. Not too many gaurds can say that. I think he just slacked off cause he hasn't been on the right team. If he goes to Lakers, I see him averaging like 18.5 points, 5.3 rebounds, and 7 assists per game. Now I dont know much about Bynum, so I cant make a point there...
> 
> ...


I think you forgot who coaching this team and what their motive is.
That starting lineup will be terrible for the *Triangle Offense.*

Francis is a veteran, but he is not a spot up shooter nor an *instinctive *passer so he will later get tired with an offense thatdoes not use his talents properly (remember Payton?)

Vladamir will have to start at power forward; because the 3 position (in the triangle) has a lot of duties that Vlade cannot do (pass, control the offense ect.) Of course the 4 position will expose his inablity to rebound making him best to come off the bench as strictly a spot up shooter.

So this will not work....

As for Odom, since when is 15 9 and 5 not good enough numbers to keep? Odom has shown improvement unlike last year and the playoffs series against the Sun, where he averaged 19, 11, and 5, made Odom an 'Untouchable' unless he himself verbally asks for a trade or if Garnett is involve (which of course Garnett himself has to ask for a trade too so..) 

I can't rule out the trade because stranger things have happened but we will be very surprised and greatly disappointed.


----------



## Big J (Jul 29, 2005)

The One said:


> I think you forgot who coaching this team and what their motive is.
> That starting lineup will be terrible for the *Triangle Offense.*
> 
> Francis is a veteran, but he is not a spot up shooter nor an *instinctive *passer so he will later get tired with an offense thatdoes not use his talents properly (remember Payton?)
> ...



Dude, you make excellant points. I wasn't even thinkin about the triangle offense, becuase I was looking at the players involved in the trade. IMO Francis/Frye for Odom/Bynum wouldnt be a bad trade considering player to player. With the coaching & triangle offense though it might not be so bad.

I didnt say 15/9/5 were bad numbers. I just said Frye & Francis could combine to average better numbers than Odom/Bynum. Francis has a career average of 19/5/6 and not too many gaurds can put up those numbers.

I just never really cared too much about Lamar Odom, especially trading Shaq for him. Besides, the Lakers didnt make it out of the first round of the playoffs. So i think it's worth a shot to change the team up a little bit.

But then again, i dont really care either way. I'm not a Laker fan nor am I a big fan of Francis. I would take him over Odom, but that's just my personal opinion.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Big J said:


> Dude, you make excellant points. I wasn't even thinkin about the triangle offense, becuase I was looking at the players involved in the trade. IMO Francis/Frye for Odom/Bynum wouldnt be a bad trade considering player to player. With the coaching & triangle offense though it might not be so bad.
> 
> I didnt say 15/9/5 were bad numbers. I just said Frye & Francis could combine to average better numbers than Odom/Bynum. Francis has a career average of 19/5/6 and not too many gaurds can put up those numbers.
> 
> ...



You have to realize Lakers were/are a very young team. They should be vastly improved since last year, and gained a ton of experience having the young players in a playoff environment. They should/hopefully will be going into the 2nd round of playoffs or deeper.


----------



## 22ryno (Mar 17, 2003)

No offense to any of you but as long as we have Mr. Bryant, I give us a chance. Francis is still very talented and Phil has a history of dealing well with headcases. I also think Frye is the perfect fit for power foward in the triangle and a perfect compliment to Kobe Bryant as a big man. However I do not make this trade unless Lamar asks for it.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

Francis got his nickname for a reason, he's a franchise killer. I don't want him on my team. Frye is a good young player that can also play the 4 spot effectively (something we really dont have on this team), but i'm not willing to give up Odom and Bynum for that.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

frank9007 said:


> The Lakers love Frye and his potential, but also are strongly interested in point guard Steve Francis.


Oh God no!


----------



## h-town laker (Jun 29, 2006)

I wouldnt mind the trade, if Lamar asked for it, because he's dealing with alot right now, but otherwise there is no way I would make that trade..


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Yea but this trade has no legs. No rumors no nothin.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

If Jackson is confident he can change up some of Francis' old habits, I do that trade. Fyre is very good and very important in that trade, too, don't discount his value.


----------

